# Humid Garage, please help



## stereo.pete (Jun 6, 2013)

Alright shop experts, I need your help! 

So my house has a connected garage and that is where I am building my work shop. The problem is that my dryer vent exits into the garage, which causes an extreme increase in humidity. I've noticed my files starting to form a very light red of what looks like orange rust. Now, not concerning files but rather my future heavy duty machinery, what do you recommend coating them in to help prevent surface rust?

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## kalaeb (Jun 6, 2013)

I would not treat them with anything (other than some oil), but rather try to vent your garage somehow to help reduce the humidity. Maybe a solar fan or something.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 6, 2013)

Duct the vent to the outside.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jun 6, 2013)

SpikeC said:


> Duct the vent to the outside.


+1


----------



## mkriggen (Jun 7, 2013)

SpikeC said:


> Duct the vent to the outside.


+2


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 7, 2013)

SpikeC said:


> Duct the vent to the outside.



+3


----------



## VanIsleSteve (Jun 7, 2013)

SpikeC said:


> Duct the vent to the outside.



+3 - 100% agree, ducting is super easy. Use the rigid ducting with aluminum tape, NOT DUCT/DUCK TAPE! You can use self taping screws as well if you want a really good hold. If you are going to run it along the top of the wall, you can use Round All, its a flexible metal strap with holes pre drilled. 

Good luck


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## GeneH (Jun 8, 2013)

SpikeC said:


> Duct the vent to the outside.



+ 4 - Ok so that's getting repetiatious. Put in a dehumidifier also, running the output water hose into a sump or somthing. Coat your tools Ezox - practically nothing better as a light weight, drying rust preventive. I hate to think what is happening to the edges of your files if there is rust on them.


----------



## Miles (Jun 8, 2013)

Venting outside is the solution to the root cause. Using a good coating on the tools is a great idea and good practice, regardless. If your garage is anything like my parents' in Chicago, you'll definitely want to get that moisture out of there especially in winter.


----------



## Mike9 (Jun 12, 2013)

Maybe use metal for the duct work then in the winter - it will add some heat when the dryer is running.


----------



## Bill13 (Jun 16, 2013)

Finally a topic I may know more about than others. My knife knowledge base is small, but I have been in the construction industry for 30 years. 

First: Using rigid 4 inch ductwork is a must. Most dryers have issues when the length of ductwork is too long (usually 25ft is the max recommended), and each 90 degree elbow adds 5 ft to your calculation. If the increase in distance is too much for your dryer I have installed these with great success: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000GXF7KO/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Second: Aluminum tape is a must but self tapping screws are not to code for dryer vents as it creates a trap for lint. 
Here is a link to the code: http://ecodes.biz/ecodes_support/fr...sidential/PDFs/Chapter 15_Exhaust Systems.pdf

It is for 2009 but I don't think it has changed much.

Good Luck!


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks Bill, that was extremely informative!


----------



## Bill13 (Jun 16, 2013)

Glad to help!


----------



## Burl Source (Jun 22, 2013)

I say duct the drier outdoors and get a home dehumidifier.
You can get a decent one for around $200.
It is surprising how much moisture they pull out of the air.


----------

